

MIT's recently developed autonomous, robotic helicopter - markerdmann
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/16/mit-takes-the-wrappers-off-autonomous-robotic-helicopter-with-i/

======
eplanit
Wow. But, I was hoping this would occur _after_ my lifetime. Excellent feat,
but it's now quaint how the obvious future use (wholesale surveillance) isn't
listed as an application. They always state a motive of searching for children
and assisting the elderly. I don't want to doubt anyone's sincere desire to
produce helpful technology; but, in these cases, it's irresponsible to
sidestep such an important issue.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rover_%28The_Prisoner%29>

